# The bigest Flounder wins!



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Ok sorry but I was waiting to make sure everything went throught before I started telling the story and now that it has here it is. The pic. of the kids devision winning flounder caught by my nephew on finger mullet, while fishing with two of the greatest fishermen I know (me and my dad!) better known as uncle and grandpaw. the fish weighed in at a hefty 4.5lbs and he walked away with a jaw droping $50,000 scholership! Praise Be to God!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats to your nephew.


----------



## la Roca Bruja (Jan 25, 2006)

Congratulations, I think I just a few more passes to take the boy fishing more....


----------



## willybugger (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations to your nephew, nice fish.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

That is awsome! Truly a blessing for that young fella and his family!!


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Good For Him.he Will Never For Get About That.


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome!! That's a heck of a scholarship and hopefully he'll put it to good use!!

Congrats on the catch and the win!!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Great job....


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Wow! Congrats. That's awesome!


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow I dont think my parents would mind if I got a $50,000 either.

Cool deal, Ive never even caught a flounder. Now if they had a youth smallest hardhead division, Id be on a full ride to Harvard


Kevin


----------



## malbanese1 (Mar 28, 2006)

congratulations indeed.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

twitch that is 1 great moment in the twitch history book. any idea what he is wanting to be yet. pro, guide, tp&w biologist. ??? great post.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

nice flatty!congrats to your great fishermen!its all about the kids,i'm sure he'll use that scholarship to its full advantage,a great fishermen with a great education.CONGRATS!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

WOW!!! THAT'S HUGE!! Congrats on an awesome fish and a spectacular scholarship!!
Thanks for sharing.
Steve


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

awesome


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Totally awesome! Congrats to the young man!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Way to go kid!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats awesome... good luck to him!


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Fantastic*

That is great, congrats to your nephew. Congrats to you and your Dad to for taking him fishing, setting an example. Everytime I go home I fish with my family.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*flounder*

Great catch...Way to go.........See?...Fishing does have its rewards.............


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah think about it now. How are you paying for college? With a 50,000 dollar flounder.


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Thats way 2cool Congrats to that young man ! "pisst" dont let Allicat see it !!! lol...


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

congrads 

nice fish


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

that's simply 2cool.........nice job...


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Thats a good flatty! I could really use a $50,000 scolarship NOW! Good job!!!!!!!


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Great to see those kids out there showing up some grown ups. Congrats on the scholorship, school isnt getting any cheaper.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Man that's great...I can't think of a more fun way to pay for an education


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats, and thank you CCA!


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

That looks like one happy young man!!!


----------



## tarpon_fly (Jun 22, 2004)

Congratulations to the Twitch Fishing Team....
Awsome Job.

I keep hoping my son will land the big one during the STAR so I can cash out the 529 and put the funds towards a new Curlew.....


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> twitch that is 1 great moment in the twitch history book. any idea what he is wanting to be yet. pro, guide, tp&w biologist. ??? great post.


no ideas yet, going to let him just be a kid for now. I am sure he will come up with something though. God gets the glory though all I did was take him fishing.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

I am giving it the God Nod also. There is nothing like taking kids fishing. Keep it up .


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Congrats on the the catch for your nephew.


----------



## jplant1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Great job to your nephew as well as yourself for taking the time to take him fishing and teaching him how to do it right. You are to be congratulated for a job well done. Keep it up. After all ,that is our future.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I bet mom and dad are glad you took him fishing.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats fantastic..Big thumbs up


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*it took a while*



peelin' drag said:


> Congrats, and thank you CCA!


but finally someone gave credit to the folks who made it possible... thanks to CCA for making that happen. great catch kid!


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome! Way to go! The bar has been raised.


----------



## scott in pearland (May 21, 2004)

Way to go KIDDO.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Thats Right, Sorry For The Delay But Big Hugs And Kisses To God And The Cca For Giving Him A Chance To Get An Education. I Can Not Express How Thankfull I Am For This. You Have Changed That Little Boys Life For Ever! Thanks To All Who Donate And To All Who Give Their Time. Thank You From The Deepest Part Of My Heat. All Praise Be To God And His Son Jesus Christ!


----------



## sparky (May 21, 2004)

You can't say enough for the Star tournament. Way to go young man. That is sure a grand prize.


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

What a flounder! Congrats and keep up the good work, Uncle Twitch!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

be shure and stuff it bake it and enjoy it ---get a replica and mount it on the wall with a certifacate of the 50,000 scholarship--that is so awsome---way to go--i bet yall are so proud--just another reason to keep them kids fishin


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

congrats


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Just too awesome! What great news. Congrats. CF?


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

I can't beleive the question hasn't been asked yet. Is he an Aggie or a Longhorn? Congratulations to the kiddo!!! I guess when he graduates college and gets a boat of his own you are going to have your name permanently engraved in your spot of choice on the boat.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

haparks said:


> be shure and stuff it bake it and enjoy it ---get a replica and mount it on the wall with a certifacate of the 50,000 scholarship--that is so awsome---way to go--i bet yall are so proud--just another reason to keep them kids fishin


the fish was on the table about to be cleaned and I looked up and posed the question, do you want to stuff the fish? she thought I ment mount the fish. I ment fill it with stuffing and eat it. well it is going to me mounted with a skin mount. sure would have been good filled with crab cakes!


----------



## BROWN (Jan 8, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

twitch, location?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

in about 6' of water, right in the corner of the mouth.


----------



## Garth Beaumont (Aug 23, 2006)

*Praise Be to God!*



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> Ok sorry but I was waiting to make sure everything went throught before I started telling the story and now that it has here it is. The pic. of the kids devision winning flounder caught by my nephew on finger mullet, while fishing with two of the greatest fishermen I know (me and my dad!) better known as uncle and grandpaw. the fish weighed in at a hefty 4.5lbs and he walked away with a jaw droping $50,000 scholership!
> 
> Praise Be to God!


AND PASS THE JUG!


----------



## fishhazard28 (Jan 4, 2006)

It is an incredible feeling when you take a kid fishing and they catch a fish. That feeling reaches new hieghts when they win an education.

Great story - 1 for a lifetime.

TL and courtesy on the water. Remember those yakers out there.


----------

